# Pigeon Shelter Alternatives



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

Instead of completely sheltered loft space large enough for a person to enter, can pigeons thrive in an outdoor enclosure with tiny individual compartments about the size of a small dog house covered with a roof and with a small entrance on the side (about seven to eight feet high). The entrance to these tiny enclosures of course is exposed but the bird is sheltered inside the "dog house".

Imagine small dog houses attached to the side of a condo or apt. for a roost.

My main concern of course is exposure to draft and cold weather. Feral pigeons live virtually on the side of buildings no less exposed. Is this asking for trouble?

Comments or suggestions would be appreciated.



------------------
d.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I think your idea will work. The opening should be away from drafts if possible, and small enough so that hawks will not enter.
You could put a little deck on the front for the bird to land on before entering.
A little light in the top of the house, perhaps drill holes about 1" in dia. will allow for some light and ventilation.
I once lived on a second story so I hung a cage on chain down from the eves, right outside my window. I could open the window to clean the nest box, change the water and provide feed. It worked great for one pair until the babies were born, then it became to small, so I added on, kind of like a condominum. Eventually I had to take it all down and build an outside pigeon loft, but it worked just fine except for the population explosion.
Good luck,
Carl


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Another alternative to a loft I am considering is converting an outdoor utility shed - like the kind you see at hardware stores for up to several hundred dollars. With some modifications for light, windows and bedding, etc. could something like that work as a loft?

------------------


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Your idea seems sound. If you make a place inside for the birds, with nest boxes, etc. then you can build an outdoor fly area by adding onto the structure with 2" x 2" posts and covering with 1" chicken wire.
They will appreciate being able to go outside into the sun and rain.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Daniel:

With the care you're taking, this should work fine (I want one!). The attached fly pen is a sweet touch.

If you choose a metal building, anchor it to its foundation.

And in any case, pay special attention to ventilation and give some thought to insulation if a metal roof is used...

Good luck!

--Ray


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Yep, our second building we housed them in was one of the garden shed's you can purchase. It worked pretty good, except for two things. One, power for a light. It didn't have that built in, so we did have to wire all that up. It's pretty simple. The other problem we had was venilation, we should have added a vent. I think with the modifications you're making, it should work fine. 

By the way, something else to consider, most of those shed models have particle board for the floor, which will rot pretty fast if it's damp, which it gets with droppings and all. We had to put new plywood over the floor to fix that, and that meant removing all boxes, ect. inside the shed. If you want to use one of these, you may want to consider putting down a few new sheets of plywood on the floor before you move the birds in. Good luck, 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, all!

Why not pour a cement floor, with fasteners embedded to anchor the building down?

I've worked with cement and this is doable.

Just a thought...

--Ray

PS. You could also bury the utility connection and have it surface through the cement via a conduit. Will there be cable?

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited September 08, 2001).]


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Hey Ray,

The aviary is done. But it looks like it could have been half the size; they stay in one small part of it all day.

It looks like the poop situation will be manageable since they still live indoors and stay outside during the day. I can was most of it down with a hose right now.

Not sure about using a wet vac - it sticks to the concrete pretty solid. Will have to see how it goes.

I'm finishing some nest boxes but I may need nine in all for the long-term. I'm staining and varnishing to seal the wood. Will this help keep the lice from burrowing into the wood?

Best,

d.



> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *Hi, all!
> 
> Why not pour a cement floor, with fasteners embedded to anchor the building down?
> ...


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Ray, I forgot to mention; there will be no cable. Only satellite









d.



> Originally posted by Scuiry:
> *
> Hey Ray,
> 
> ...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

d writes, in part, "I'm finishing some nest boxes but I may need nine in all for the long-term. I'm staining and varnishing to seal the wood. Will this help keep the lice from burrowing into the wood?"

That's an excellent question--and well outside my experience. My guess is, it will, at least for a while. Is this a water-based product or urethane?

Also, have you tackled the moisture problem from the drainage thingy? Constant dampness is asking for trouble...

I'd love to see this when you're finished!

--Ray


----------



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

Hey Ray,

I'm using oil-based stain and polyurethane marine boat grade varnish. I'm applying several coats of varnish to seal everything.

I have no pools of standing water anywhere. All the water evaporates easily. My other concerns of course are that the clean up runs over into my neighbor's back patio area (he hasn't complained yet) or that any dissolved poop will build up into a powdery substance that will become airborne.

I didn't install any kind of building or shed. I'm hoping the nest boxes tacked to the outside of the house will provide enough shelter.

So far though the birds won't stay outside. After a few hours they want back in my house! Hey they know where the digs are good









d.



> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *d writes, in part, "I'm finishing some nest boxes but I may need nine in all for the long-term. I'm staining and varnishing to seal the wood. Will this help keep the lice from burrowing into the wood?"
> 
> That's an excellent question--and well outside my experience. My guess is, it will, at least for a while. Is this a water-based product or urethane?
> ...


----------

